# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  is this real or fake tren & prop..no lab name/color off

## flexxx

i got this from a friend..waited a month just to get fake out

----------


## Markosterone

The color is right, so it should be real tren .
UGL, you can never be sure.
Use it and you will know.

----------


## MACHINE5150

color is right... take a few shots and you will know right away

----------


## Matt

You have to remember your always taking a gamble with ugl gear and its either going to be under-dosed, overdosed pure sh^t or perfect...

Google the lab name and that will sometimes give you better ideas on quality, i myself dont recognise that lab....

----------


## flexxx

It didnt come with a lab name on it...and the stuff i bought b4..the tren was alot darker

----------


## flexxx

The tren i bought b4

----------


## Markosterone

I've seen tren in diffrent colors, both lighter and darker.
In the end, its about trusting your source.
I've used darker tren, even tren with particals in it (crazy). I recently brewed my own and it was alot lighter...

----------

